# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  امان از این مشکلات سایت

## Mohammad_Mnt

به دلیل این که در این کشور هر مشکلی پیش می آید دیواری کوتاه تر از مدیر گیر نمی آورند ، بنده هم به ناچار ( چون کسی دیگه ای رو نمی شناسم ! ) به مدیر(ان) سایت معترضم :
حالا خودمونی تر : آقا این وضعشه دیگه ! این مشکلات کی می خواد تموم بشه ؟ بابا بشینید یه فکر اساسی بکنید . حداقل یکی مسئول برطرف کردن مشکلات سایت بشه تا ما بفمیم به کی باید بگیم  :x 
یه بار فروم سایت پست ها را خود به خود حذف می کنه ، یه بار سایت ز کل تخته می شه ، یه بار دات کام می شه دات نت ، یه بار فروم عوض می شه و یونیکد می شه یه بار از یونیکد در می آد ! یه بار ورود اتوماتیک کار نمی کنه یه بار مرور موضوع خراب میشه ، یه بار از هاست اخراج می شه ، یه بار آرم دلفیران می آد روی فروم ، بالای فروم نوشته دات کام ولی اصلا دات کامی وجود نداره ! یه بار ...........
من که دیگه دارم گیجی پیجی می رم  :shock: 
آقای حسنلو و دلفی اسیستانت ! این کار ها به سایت خیلی ضربه می زنه ها  :( از من گفتن از شما ( مثل اکثر مواقع ) نشفتن  :cry: 
آقای اسیستانت حالا دوباره جوش نیاری ها  :wink:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

میدونی محمدجان:
هر چیز خوبی یک روزه بوجود نمیاد و زمان میبره. تمام موارد فوق غیر از مسائل فنی رو باید به حساب بدشانسی گذاشت.
موارد فنی هم رو دارم روش کار میکنم. نهایت تا یکی دو روز دیگه عمده مشکلات فنی مرتفع میشه.
به امید روزهای بی دردسر،
کرامتی.

----------


## sayana

ان شاء الله  :wink:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب!!! بازم مشکلی هست؟؟؟

----------


## Hidarneh

به قول مهران مدیری : 
:نه اصلا 
 :wink: 
همین دو تا خط رو 4 بار نوشتم تا درست دراومد دفعه اول بعد از اینکه سایز رو معمولی کردم و smile رو که زدم تمام متن ÷اک شد !!!!

----------


## Hidarneh

به قول مهران مدیری : 
:نه اصلا 
 :wink: 
همین دو تا خط رو 4 بار نوشتم تا درست دراومد دفعه اول بعد از اینکه سایز رو معمولی کردم و smile رو که زدم تمام متن ÷اک شد !!!!

----------


## Hidarneh

به قول مهران مدیری : 
:نه اصلا 
 :wink: 
همین دو تا خط رو 4 بار نوشتم تا درست دراومد دفعه اول بعد از اینکه سایز رو معمولی کردم و smile رو که زدم تمام متن ÷اک شد !!!!

----------


## Hidarneh

به قول مهران مدیری : 
:نه اصلا 
 :wink: 
همین دو تا خط رو 4 بار نوشتم تا درست دراومد دفعه اول بعد از اینکه سایز رو معمولی کردم و smile رو که زدم تمام متن ÷اک شد !!!!
بعد هم یه 5-6 دفه این ÷یغام رو می داد :
Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 451 rejected: temporarily unable to verify sender address (try again later) 

DEBUG MODE

Line : 40
File : /home/delphira/public_html/bforum/includes/smtp.php

----------


## Hidarneh

به قول مهران مدیری : 
:نه اصلا 
 :wink: 
همین دو تا خط رو 4 بار نوشتم تا درست دراومد دفعه اول بعد از اینکه سایز رو معمولی کردم و smile رو که زدم تمام متن ÷اک شد !!!!
بعد هم یه 5-6 دفه این ÷یغام رو می داد :
Ran into problems sending Mail. Response: 451 rejected: temporarily unable to verify sender address (try again later) 

DEBUG MODE

Line : 40
File : /home/delphira/public_html/bforum/includes/smtp.php

----------


## Hidarneh

آقا اینجا چه خبره؟ این ÷یش نمایش و خطا و اینها سرش نمی شه همه رو می فرسته رو سایت .

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

آقای اسیستانت ( آقا مهدی ) چه زود این مرور موضوع درست شد  :shock: دستتون درد نکنه  :D

----------

